# More ... > Beekeeper education >  Module 5 - mouth parts

## Mellifera Crofter

I'll be sitting Module 5 on Saturday, so I'm looking through some previous exam papers.

One of them has this drawing of honey bee mouth parts.  Does anybody know what the bulge marked F is?  The PDF is too big to upload here, so here's a link to Google Drive.  I thought E points to a maxillian palp - so it's probably not that.

Kitta

----------


## Greengage

Im only guessing but would they be the Glosssa, I would be interested to know what the right answer would be for all parts, thanks.
I also found this if its any help. http://courses.biology.utah.edu/feen...cture%2010.pdf

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Thanks Greengage, the drawing of the honey bee mouth parts in your link is interesting because it gives a good idea of the position of some of the overlapping parts.

No - the glossa is the tongue.  It's marked either L or B - who knows!  L could be the salivary canal and B the glossa; or L could be the glossa and B the hair on the glossa.

I've not seen F drawn on any drawing before, and it's not on the drawing you've linked to either.

Kitta

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

> ...I would be interested to know what the right answer would be for all parts, thanks. ...


Oh - the other parts are (and correct me if I'm wrong):

H - mandible
G - postmentum
I - stipe
J - prementum
E - maxillian palp
K - galea of maxilla
C - labial palp
D - paraglossa
A - flabellum (or labellum)
L and B mentioned above; and
F - I don't know.

Kitta

----------


## EK.Bee

Lacinia

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Thank you, EK!  For some reason I thought the laciniae were the flattish flag part of the galea because the dictionary describes it as 'a long narrow inner lobe of an arthropod'.  I now see that I actually do have a drawing showing a lacinia in my Celia Davis book.  I've completely missed it.  Thanks again,
Kitta

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

PS - actually, on that link Greengage gave it says 'laciniae are lost', and I also read somewhere else that the maxillae are devoid of laciniae.  So, do honey bees have them or not?  Curious. 

Kitta

----------


## Greengage

Thanks for the information, I would only have got one right, I have printed it off and added your answers for future reference, Best of luck with the exam.

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Thanks Greengage.  If you're interested in honey bee anatomy and all things bee-related (but not management or bee keeping) - the two Celia Davis books are really good.

Kitta

----------


## The Drone Ranger

I admire your dedication folks 
Do vets still have to walk their dogs  :Smile: 

Sent from my LIFETAB_S1034X using Tapatalk

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

> ...
> Do vets still have to walk their dogs


John, I'm lost.  That sounds very cryptic to me.  Actually, that's quite good. I'll just imagine a meaning, like reading the I-Ching.
Kitta

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Sorry Kitta
It meant as a joke really
I keep chickens I know the basic biology and their illnesses that's about it
We had a dog I could tell he was ill and knew to watch for fleas or worms
I have bees but apart from their basic makeup and diseases I don't know much about their internal organs
So if someone becomes a vet they need to know everything about a dog biology but at the end of the day they still have to walk him like the rest of us


Sent from my LIFETAB_S1034X using Tapatalk

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

> Sorry Kitta
> It meant as a joke really....


I know - I did understand that.  Now I understand it all.  I'll never know as much as a vet or an entomologist - but I'm learning, and like the vet walking his dog, I'll continue to inspect my colonies.  

"The team horse goes astray.
No blame."
I-Ching

----------


## Greengage

Worker bees can leave,
Even drones can fly away,
The Queen is their slave.
(Tom Martin)

----------


## SDM

> Worker bees can leave,
> Even drones can fly away,
> The Queen is their slave.
> (Tom Martin)


And so dies the romantic myth of the feminine monarchy.r o

----------

